# FSH / Oestradioal



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Can anyone help.  I've just had fsh bloods taken.  I was told to get them done on day 3 of my cycle but no-one seems to be able to tell me when day 3 is.  Is this the third day of bleeding   or should it include any days of staining   don't want to have to run back to the doctors every month til i go back to the RFC


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

sparklyme it is the 3rd day of your bleed


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Tinklebunny thank you very much for your help


----------

